# recommendations and my work



## Belle (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi guys! I’m new and have just joined. I have been doing art properly for over a year now but always loved doodling etc 🙂
I started off doing black pen and line and dot work and then watercolour. Now I try and combine both! 
I use brusho powder, Fabre castell black pens and Windsor and newton paper.
All I want for Christmas is art stuff! So am asking you for recommendations for the best paper for watercolour and pen, finest black art pens (have a Coptic multiliner 0.3 on my list and I use faber castell XS and a 0.05 pen not sure of brand) I love brusho so am sticking with this however I need a white paint pen (think for stars etc and fine details) and metallic ink. I use a metallic gel pen right now. 
I would love any recommendations for paper, pens and any other little bits in your art supplies that you really love!

I’m pretty beginner, and use a kitchen plate to mix my colours etc!! But I would love some new stuff. 
I’m uk based if that makes a difference to what’s available over here! (As you can tell I’m a bit clueless)

Here’s some of my work. I’m getting prints made of some of them for Christmas so I can have copies 🙂
They have my instagram art account over the top until I can create a watermark, I just started the account, If you are on instagram please tell me your account below! I would love to follow you (no pressure to follow back)


The last two photos pieces are all tiny, 1” by two cm etc 

I have more questions!! Hope you don’t mind, but for now this thread will be enough!! I can’t wait to talk to some other people who love art as much as I do! Art isn’t very encouraged in my real world and it’s just a hobby but this will be lovely


----------



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

*Well done!*

I like your artwork and your style! I think you're doing great for a beginner-keep up the good work. I've been painting quite a number of years so I'm pretty set in my ways as for paper and watercolors. (I also paint in pastel). I prefer to use Arches 140# CP watercolor paper-sometimes I will use 300# if the piece is large and detailed. I also use, from time to time Fabriano Cold Press and Hot Press watercolor papers, mostly for quick sketches and studies. I have several brands of paints I use, but my overall favorite for strong pigment and ease of use is Daniel Smith. Wishing you continued success with your artwork!


----------



## Belle (Dec 5, 2018)

Thankyou so much!! I have ordered a #140 cold press from amazon so I am excited to try it!! Thankyou so much. I’m continuing to look into brushes, I have some Daler and rowney brushes that are my best, because I often paint very small pieces. I have some big brushes for larger bits but they are not amazing quality. I am looking into brushes. Thanks again!


----------

